# Sizing Wilier Cento



## Pl74 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi can anybody help? I am desperate to buy a Wilier Cento1 2012 model but dont know which size to go for, small or medium. I am 5'8" tall and 32" inside leg. My current ride is a Giant ocr medium (50cm). Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## cycmike (May 12, 2011)

I've got a Wilier GranTurismo 55cm (L) and I'm 5'11. Sometimes I think I should have gone longer. I got a fitting and many adjustments were made as to saddle position/height and handle bar stem length (longer) etc. 

If you want to be really happy with your new expensive bike, go to a bike fit expert and he will tell you in centimeters what a proper size should be for you, then pick out the frame, stem, etc. If you're in Houston, go see Tad Hughes.

BTW, I love the Wilier GT. Good luck.


----------



## bikesinmud (Jan 1, 2005)

OP, based on your dimensions you should stay away from the small and be looking at the med or a large. Get sized and get it right. I'm 6'2, 34" inseam and fit perfectly on XL's. My wife, 5'6" and 30" inseam fits on a small.


----------



## Pl74 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks guys, I have bit the bullet and gone for the size medium, its dimensions are nearest to my current bike and I feel the small which was recommended by the shop would have been wrong, Just waiting for it to be delivered now, Cant wait to get my hands on it!!


----------



## madferrett (May 23, 2007)

I was too late with my response...I'm the same size and I went with the Medium (2011 Cento1 SL). I had a 54cm Cervelo S2, but the reach was just too much and my lower back hurt after riding over 40 miles. The fit is perfect on the Wilier.


----------

